# Cheap 45mm rotary cutting blades.



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Today I found a source for cheap and wicked sharp rotary cutting blades. I was at Harbor Freight and saw the 2 pack of 45 mm blades with the carpet stuff. For less than a dollar a blade I figured I'd try them out and see if they were worthwhile. Well they fit my rotary cutter handle and are super sharp and thus far durable. Definitely worth looking into if you are near a Harbor Freight. If you have any questions fire away and I will try to answer them.

Hope this saves someone a few bucks, more money for Theraband lol


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Got to check that out!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice score!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Great information. Thanks! Good excuse to swing by Harbor Freight.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I love HF for cheap Chinese tools!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks man, I'll check it out!


----------

